# How to stop biting



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2013)

First off I must say I love cockapoos.

I have bought my cockapoo a little over a month ago. He is very smart and after two days he was potty trained. His name is Ryder and he is almost 4 months. But I cannot stop him from biting. He bites my hands, my boyfriends feet and clothing as you're getting dressed. I tried yelling ow! But it only
Makes him want to bite more because he thinks you're playing a game. How can I stop him from biting, he has plenty of toys so that isn't working.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You can't!!! 
He will grow out of it, plenty of sleep is needed for a puppy.
Try turning away and ignoring him or redirecting him to something he can bite & chew - it can hurt like hell with those sharp little puppy teeth! X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Get him lots of long lasting chews and every time he bites you give him one. Stag bars, pizzle sticks, paddywack are all long lasting. When his adult teeth come in he will stop. It's an annoying time and I think cockapoos are quite prone to it but it should soon be over.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I think all puppies go through this biting stage and it does come back when they are in their "teens" but not as bad. Piper always bit my hands and legs and grab my paints. She never did it with my husband. 

I just tried to give her other things to chew on. Turning my back or going into another rooms really didn't work for me. It's the way my house is set up, but also I just couldn't walk away from what I was doing. I put the bitter apples spray on my hands and gave her something "legal" to bite on. 

Over time she got better at not biting me. She is going on 6 months now and is starting back at biting again, but now I know what she likes to bite on and chew and give her those things to play with.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2013)

I will have to try this. He has been getting better, but as you know his bites really hurt. I have tried "yelling" no but it only makes him more excited. I don't have issues with him biting my hands or arms it's mostly just feet since he wants your socks or slippers off to play with.


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

I am having this problem with Huxley at the moment too- it's really getting me down as I'm embarrassed to take him out and about to friends houses because he just bites everything! Nothing I've tried works, I ignore him, leave the room, give him new things to chew on, clap, rattle, howl and he just carries on...he needs a little puppy gum shield. He won't turn into a vicious dog will he?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Holly88 said:


> I am having this problem with Huxley at the moment too- it's really getting me down as I'm embarrassed to take him out and about to friends houses because he just bites everything! Nothing I've tried works, I ignore him, leave the room, give him new things to chew on, clap, rattle, howl and he just carries on...he needs a little puppy gum shield. He won't turn into a vicious dog will he?


Noooo. He's just a baby, like all babies he puts things in his mouth & he's also teething so biting things, brings him comfort from his teething pains.
Stag bars are good, try and get a small one for the large pet stores or amazon. He will grow out of it and you just need to (both hollies!) keep redirecting him.
Also when he starts to get bites and jumpy, give him half hours rest in his create to calm him down - enjoy! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw I know, it's such a frustrating phase, keep doing what you're doing and buy as many toys as it takes (it's still cheaper than new furniture!)! Ice cubes were good for us (home made chicken stock or water and kibble) but nothing worked 100% and I bought every kind of chew stick going, rawhide twists gave a small respite but lots of others just upset her tum  
We've only just brought the rug back into the lounge because she would not stop chewing one corner and it was easier and made for a more pleasant life for us all to just remove it, otherwise you can start to get into a horrible negative spiral of just saying 'no' constantly and the dog picks up on your bad mood etc etc etc. not pleasant and we found it a strain! 
Also I found it impossible to have a meaningful conversation in my own house, never mind visiting other people's, simply because I was constantly watching either for toilet signs or to shove something appropriate between her gnashers! It will all get better I promise you, wine and chocolate help a lot too  Oh and come on here and post loads of photos of Hux to recharge your batteries with everyone's adoration because he IS totally stunning!!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Holly88 said:


> I am having this problem with Huxley at the moment too- it's really getting me down as I'm embarrassed to take him out and about to friends houses because he just bites everything! Nothing I've tried works, I ignore him, leave the room, give him new things to chew on, clap, rattle, howl and he just carries on...he needs a little puppy gum shield. He won't turn into a vicious dog will he?


I really didn't enjoy those first few weeks. The biting was just relentless and I'm such a worrier that I spent the whole time worrying about where she was, what she was doing, if she was happy, weeing, hungry, pooping, biting, barking, crying.

As soon as her puppy teeth started coming out at 15 weeks there was an improvement. The biting still happened, but it was manageable. By 5 months it had pretty much stopped completely! 

Everything about your puppy is completely normal. Give him a go with visiting people though - think about if it was the other way round and someone brought their puppy to play at your house; you would expect them to be a bit nippy and bitey. If it gets too much, you can always take him home, but it will be great for his socialisation  xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*My biting theory*

There are thee types of biting.

Teething and gnawing are normal, your pup needs plenty of nice permisable stuff to chew on, even your hands at first. Gradually teach them to be gentle and eventually that human skin and clothing is completely off limits. Teething biting is relaxed, they'll be lieing down and calmly engaged with it.

Prey biting is the run, pounce, jump, chase and hang off the pant leg or shoe biting. Cockapoos are especially notorious for this as puppies. I'd never allow it with any human no matter what the size. They need to learn that humans are not their litter mates. Keep them on a lead so you can control this kind of play. A sit to greet friends and a hand on the collar stops the jumping up biting. Ignoring it, a firm no and a short safe time out if it gets out of hand is in order.

Redirect that sort of play energy with plenty of chase toys. Many people do not know that retrieval has to be taught. A few times a day practice it with a long lead. Throw the toy and encourage them back to you with it and when they release give them a treat and a big cuddle. As they get bigger you can add tug, hide and seek and you chasing them kinds of games too, always with the person in control.

Aggression, anxiety and guarding biting comes with a lip curl and growl and ears pulled way back. This would be unusual in a puppy that was left with its mother until eight weeks. For this I would be matter of fact, call the pup a silly idiot, remove him from whatever the issue is firmly but tenderly. If it continues on for more than a couple of weeks I'd pay for a consult with a professional trainer. 

My mantra is always gentle, often fun and never ever harsh. For human and dog alike! 

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow thanks guys- such amazing, supportive and informative replies. Couldn't be more grateful  I'll let you know how we get on! x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You could show your gratitude with some more photos ..... nudge nudge


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

When he's not being a CROCKapoo he does give great cuddles. He comes a sits under your chin. Here he is with my Boyf


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Huxley is gorgeous, my ruby tries to sit under my chin.... It's not a problem, until they've grown!! X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Holly he is gorgeous, love his colouring!


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

*whispers* I think we may be making a breakthrough with the biting. Whenever he starts chewing or hitting fingers we press the finger down hard into his tongue. It doesn't hurt him but he really hates it so doesn't bite again. Occasionally he forgets but after one go he gives up. It sounds quite harsh but I can count on one (mauled) hand how many times he's bitten this weekend. Am I cruel?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think so, if it's not hurting him, it's teaching him biting human fingers gets a negative response. Did you invest in a stag bar? X


----------

